# Carolina Dart Frogs at Repticon Charlotte 1/5&6



## jcgso (Oct 10, 2008)

Carolina Dart Frogs will be selling at Repticon Charlotte this weekend, 1/5&6. Here's some of what we will have available.

5 citronella juveniles
1 mint terribilis juvenile
1 cobalt juvenile
4 black & blue auratus froglets
6 green & black auratus juvies
5 leucomelas sub-adults
8 leucomelas juveniles
8 azureus juveniles
1 pair of azureus sub-adults
1 male adult cristobal pumilio
1 pair of adult campana auratus
Trio of adult captive bred red eye tree frogs (sold as a group)
An odd single frog or two.
10 gallon horizontal & vertical Eco Vivs
Fruit Fly culturing Kits (sorry no flies available this time)
Cork tubes
Coco huts
CDF Mix substrate
Mosses
Tarantula townhouses


----------

